# SEOUL [13] Namdaemun Market



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

My walking tour for the day was only getting started in Myeong-dong. My next stop was neighbouring Namdaemun Market, which is Korea's oldest open-air market. Having existed on its present site for over 600 years, the market sells everything from clothes to handicrafts and clothing.

*More photos of Namdaemun and Seoul on my website - newly released sections now available! http://www.geocities.com/asiaglobe/gallery/seoul.htm*





































Want to grab a bite at these stalls?














































Fruit on a stick .. I think that's honeydew.









































































*Other Seoul Threads*








 1 Seoul Station 
 2 Insadong 
 3 Cheonggyecheon Stream Restoration 
 4 Changing of the Guard 
 5 Noryangjin Fisheries Market 
 6 A Random Walk 
 7 Jongro Tower Lunch & View 
 8 Unhyeonggung & Street Scenes 
 9 Vibrant Street Life 
 10 Small Alleys & Side Streets 
 11 Skyscraper Hunting 
 12 The Streets of Myeong-dong


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Nandaemun is one of the few places in Seoul that I actually hate going to: too confusing, too crowded, too messy, and too many questionable stores/restaurants selling questionable products.









^^ This is pretty cool


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I WANT TO GO SHOPPING IN SEOUL SO BADDDDDD!!!!!!!!!! AMAZING PICSSS!!!!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

mumbojumbo said:


> Nandaemun is one of the few places in Seoul that I actually hate going to: too confusing, too crowded, too messy, and too many questionable stores/restaurants selling questionable products.


It is a market area for god's sake. :cheers:


----------

